# This week's button



## bklopsy (Jul 29, 2011)

The button on the left is from this week: 1.76 ounces. This button is mostly from cut fingers. However, 9 grams came from my waste bucket clean-out. 

The button on the right is from last week. :lol:


----------



## TigWiz (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful buttons. I can't wait to have my first one ounce gold button.


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 29, 2011)

That first one got me hooked!

Good luck


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 29, 2011)

OH YEAAAAHHH!!! BEAUTIES!

I remember my first; its my avatar, "The Golden Eye".

I wish you many more! 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## floppy (Jul 29, 2011)

Pure gold is such a beautiful site! Very nice job. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 29, 2011)

Keep going at one a week and you are going to have the coolest pictures on the forum in a year.
They are very nice!
Jim


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys

I would love to have the coolest pictures on this site. Unfortunately, I will be selling one of these to purchase more fingers.

Thanks for the views and comments.

PM if interested.

Brooks


----------

